# Dahao 316/366



## Riverhouse (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello all. I am new to the business and recently acquired a dahao embroidery machine. I can not seem to get past the "needle position error" does anyone have any information about this problem or any help. I have looked through the 163pg manual and there really is no help for error messages.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

There is a knob on the right side of the head. Move that left or right until the needle position shows on the screen. It usually means that the needle is in between 2 positions.


----------



## Riverhouse (Feb 8, 2017)

That's what someone else had told me, I did check and the needle is in the right position and I don't have a knob on the side of my head. I am losing hope is there any sensors somewhere or anywhere else I could check


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

You have probably looked on Google. I also couldn't find much for your machine, but maybe this link to a You-tube of a Redline machine with the same error might help. It shows the knob that wrkalot was talking about. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuFnogtBRLI


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

Dahao is the manufacture of your control panel and other electronic control components and can be found on many Chinese brands. Pictures of the machine would help.

Your error means that the needle is in between 2 positions, say in between needle 1 and needle 2. The knob will always be on head one if it's a multi head. Again, pictures would help.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Contact me please. I do phone support for a few of the Chinese manufacturers.


----------



## stmd (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm stuck on this also. 
it wont get passed the needle position error, there isn't a knob. Automation color change won't work. and when it's in manual, i can't seem to change from needle one to needle two. the manual doesn't include any useful information.


----------



## Addoaryee (May 16, 2021)

My machine is giving this error Code NOT FOUND COM BOARD When i power it on. Computer model is BECS 366. Thanks


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> Contact me please. I do phone support for a few of the Chinese manufacturers.


Do you still do phone support? you can call me it's free for you 954-957-0883


----------

